# picked up this Iverson



## buck hughes (Sep 17, 2021)

3 speed rides great.-anyone know if these pedals are original?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 17, 2021)

You did well!! 😎  😎


----------



## AndyA (Sep 17, 2021)

Uncle Buck:
Way cool, especially:
1) Front drum brake (stopping with 16-inch front wheels is often a challenge)
2) Labeling of "SHIFT SELECTOR." That's useful, just in case you forget what that thing between your legs is for.
3) Reverse shark-gill louvers on the chain guard. Those will make sure that your chain doesn't overheat.
Have fun!


----------



## biker (Sep 17, 2021)

Pedals are original. Looks nice.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2021)

coolest seat ever.


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 20, 2021)

That is really a great find in excellent condition!  Great piece of Bicycle history as you know.  Very striking! 
The seat and head rest are the best.  Thanks to George Barris as we discussed.


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 21, 2021)

Awesome find Buck.  That would be a cool bike to ride around the pits when we are drag racing!


----------



## biker (Sep 21, 2021)

Did you know that bike glows in the dark under blacklight?
Never seen that chain guard before. Uber rare.
Value $3,000 - $5,000.


----------

